# Penis Crowning



## teddysteatime (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of this term? And what exactly is it?

Also have you ever seen a dog's penis get red and inflammed. What could that be from and is that penis crowning?
Thanks.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry to state the obvious, but it sounds like a vet visit is in order. Inflammed could mean infection, and I'm sorry, but I never heard of that term.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I've heard the term used by Sarah Kalnjas, of Blue Dog Training, in her video "Dog Communication Signals". Penis crowning is when the tip of the actual penis (which is pink/red in color) pokes out of the surrounding skin. It is generally a sign of stress or arousal (not necessarily sexual arousal) in male dogs.

If you think something is wrong, by all means please see a vet. But I think what you are describing is quite normal. For those who have not been around many male dogs, it might be startling at first glance. One of my coworkers almost rushed her dog to the ER vet the first time she spotted his because she thought something was wrong with him.


----------



## teddysteatime (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the response have only seen it once when my dog had been wet from the rain and was in my car for a period of time, I think he was just stressed. Part from not being with me and possibly cold and damp.
Thanks again.


----------

